# 2011 250Rs Ac And Heat Issues



## BryanS (Aug 4, 2012)

hi everyone, I just purchased a slightly used 2011 250RS which my family and I are thrilled about from a local dealer in Ottawa, however, on our first trip we had several issues including one major one, where the AC does not work, nor does the fan or heat. Breakers are fine and does not even click on, any ideas what may be wrong? Also our dometic fridge does not get very cold, and I noticed that manuals say t has a factory cold level set...can that be changed?

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## BryanS (Aug 4, 2012)

found the problem for those that may also be interested. A 2 amp fuse in the thermostat itself. Make sure to check that if you are having issues with the AC and fan.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

Did you get any instruction manuals with the trailer? Your fridge has a vertical sliding bar on one of the cooling fins in the back of the inside of the fridge. You move it up and down to adjust how cool/warm you want the whole fridge/freezer unit; I use a small thermometer in the freezer to judge when I've got it down to safe range. Having your trailer level will also affect its performance.


----------

